# Pioneer power show, Le Sueur, Minnesota, April 22-24, 2005 AND Aug. 26-28, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This club has two shows. Here is a link:

http://www.pioneerpowershow.com/


----------

